# PLEASE give me one good reason to stay in school.



## paigedi (Feb 5, 2013)

Today i discovered that i'm being charged over 1000 dollars for some bullshit excess hours rule and honestly i've never been so close to blowing it all off and running. Also taking into consideration the amount of people who have degrees and don't even use them, essentially having wasted years of their life and a small fortune. Because let's face it most colleges will do anything to squeeze the tiniest amounts of money from you. Why am i spending all this money to be this fucking miserable? All i wanna do at the moment is travel. Give me some good reasons to stay in college, change my mind please. Or don't..


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 5, 2013)

There is no good reason that anyone here can give you, it is your choice. You choose domestication or adventure. Plain and simple.


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Feb 5, 2013)

Dropping out of college was the best decision I ever made. But make sure to weigh your options before making a big decision like that, nobody can tell you what the right decision is for you, its something you have to figure out for yourself.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 5, 2013)

what are you studying in college?


----------



## kokomojoe (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in the exact same position right now. My parents are paying for it with money they saved over the years, I'd never put myself in that much debt. I told them that I feel bad for wasting their money and how I really despise class but regardless they'd still rather see me get a degree even if it goes to waste. It's only my second semester though so I'm trying to keep the mentality "it will get better..eventually" but I'm pretty skeptical. I'm lucky enough to have a descent homelife so I don't wanna be like, "fuck you mom and dad im ridin trains." It's definitely a big decision though. Sorry for that rant but to answer your question, decide what you want out of life and ask yourself if you can find what you want by staying in school


----------



## landpirate (Feb 5, 2013)

The option to travel will always be there. As will the chance to learn/study. It's just making the decision what your priority is now. I lasted 11 days at university on a full bursary, I knew it wasn't right for me and it's not done me any harm. Read a book, go see some stuff, it's all an education.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 5, 2013)

if you are having it paid for by your parents then i'd say stay in college and study something you love. if you're just going to college to "get a degree" on paper, then fuck that. do what you love. if you are miserable as a sales associate and miserable at college everyday then quit and do change your life for the better.


----------



## Bent Spoons (Feb 5, 2013)

iamwhatiam said:


> if you are having it paid for by your parents then i'd say stay in college and study something you love. if you're just going to college to "get a degree" on paper, then fuck that. do what you love. if you are miserable as a sales associate and miserable at college everyday then quit and do change your life for the better.


 
it is what it is. some damn good advice. What is making you so miserable?


----------



## dprogram (Feb 5, 2013)

*As everyone else has already said...it's your decision.* It doesn't matter what you major in...just completing college shows potential employers that you were willing to work hard towards a goal and that says a lot about your character. These days having a degree is basically the equivalent of just graduating high school. A degree in no way equals intelligence but there is a huge difference in making 30k a year and having a job you hate or making 60k in a career you love. You might have to change majors 5 times to figure out what you enjoy doing but when you get my age (35) you will likely appreciate the fact that you stuck with it while you were young and your mind was still fresh. Quit now and you may never have the guts to start back.

Of course there's always the opposing point of view which is travel now while you're young and go to college later on. Or...don't go to college at all and be happy with the bare minimum the rest of your life. Being broke sucks. Applying every day for 3 years to every single job you think you are qualified for and still not getting a decent job sucks.

Just stick with it and once you're done you can still travel all you want...your degree never expires and you can use it when you want. And if you actually want to see the world you'll be able to afford it. I've yet to meet a college graduate who has regretted finishing college but I know lots who wished they'd stuck with it.


----------



## Fishkiss (Feb 6, 2013)

Whatever you do just don't get knocked up...that makes college or traveling difficult...


----------



## Saidy (Feb 6, 2013)

I gotta degree at the school of hard knocks


----------



## cport420 (Feb 6, 2013)

I second the not getting knocked up thing. Can't give good advice bout school due to being a fuckup.


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 7, 2013)

Have you paid that money already? Did you take out student loans? Did your parents work a shit job to pay for your tuition? If you said yes, stay and finish the semester and reevaluate your next move over the summer. 

I went to school and it was horrible, it took me a year to recover mentally. A few tortured years. I don't work using my education, and I worked that job for a year. It seems like a huge waste.

My husband is 25, no college, and makes more in a month than I would make in 5 months! I resent him for it. I am thankful for his job, obviously. I never expected to be supported by a man and would have bet lots I'd never be a homeschool mom, we do get to travel in an rv with his job. 

Guess who is getting laid off in a few weeks.

Guess who might have to/get to use their education?

Btw.. It took me a few times dropping out and changing majors to get somewhere.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Benny (Feb 8, 2013)

Follow what you love! Nobody else or stuff can make you happy. I've seen many people follow their dreams and come out better off. I don't have alot in this world but it keeps my mind clear. We all die in the end so i live life like tomorrow is my last because what else do we have. Why should you hate your life and then die early from cancer, a car crash or anything else. What makes you happy..........go for it.


----------



## CrotchInfection (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey just wanted to add my two cents...

I'm in my last semester of university in Long Island NY studying Biochemistry. The whole time I've been in school all I could think about was traveling. I watched all my friends leave and to this day I'm jealous every time I talk to them or hear about their travels.... however I feel that I'm doing the smart thing. 

Right around the time when they are going to be burnt out from the road, wondering what they're going to do next, I'll be finishing my masters degree in biochem and will be free. I will have a degree, and can then do whatever I want! I will travel everywhere and see everything I wanted to see (granted I'll be a bit older than many travelers are). The beauty of it all is that when and if I decide to settle down after all the traveling, I will have the degree to fall back on and can afford to get myself a decent place and all that jazz. Laboratory jobs tend to not care how their employees look tattoo-wise so I won't have to worry about my hand and neck tattoos being a problem. 

I just want to give you this piece of advice: If you get your degree now, then you have the rest of your life to be free and do what you want to do. If you go travel now, you may end up regretting not finishing school for the rest of your life! Believe me, it's difficult to get ANY job without a degree of some sort nowadays. My girlfriend has 2 bachelors degrees and after 6 months of looking for ANY job, still cannot find one out here (These degrees were both humanities degrees however).

I hope I was able to help in some way... good luck to you.


----------



## scatwomb (Feb 11, 2013)

Someone earlier mentioned that school and traveling will always be there. This is true.

I am currently getting a PhD and I spent a few years roaming around. I plan to travel for about a year after I am done, then, I will probably teach and travel in the summers.

If you're studying something you're passionate about, keep it up. If you're going with the motions because of social/cultural/family pressure and you're not passionate about your studies, drop out and travel. You can go back to school later, if you want. Alternatively, you can finish and travel later if you want.


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're under 21: leave and travel and see the world/country and gain _perspective_ and _experience_. Then go back to school, because when you grow up, the lifestyle won't be as fun anymore and you'll want something more.

If you're over 21: stay in school long enough to get a degree and travel here and there. The degree will be useful later on down the line when you want something more out of life than traveling.

cxR - life lessons


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 20, 2013)

CXR1037 said:


> If you're under 21: leave and travel and see the world/country and gain _perspective_ and _experience_. Then go back to school, because when you grow up, the lifestyle won't be as fun anymore and you'll want something more.
> 
> If you're over 21: stay in school long enough to get a degree and travel here and there. The degree will be useful later on down the line when you want something more out of life than traveling.
> 
> cxR - life lessons



This is gold!


----------

